# To decorate or not to decorate your Uber Vehicle for Holidays?



## Libertyfare (Nov 25, 2015)

How to string lights on your vehicle  Please share a picture of your handy work if you do.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I did two strings of LED battery lights in my car and Sirius XM Christmas tunes for holiday spirit.


----------



## veeger2 (Jul 9, 2015)

If you do it for you, cool. F the cheap shits in back.


----------



## Robert John Spitzer (Dec 2, 2015)

I kinda went back and forth on this and thought to myself, I could pickup PAX that don't celebrate Christmas and may be uncomfortable being surrounded by these decorations. I make sure my PAX have all the necessities they need to make their ride enjoyable without running the risk of offending them....


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I call my lights holiday lights. Half the pax think of cash cab the others like the festive mood they give.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Treat yourself for the holidays. ...log off until Uber raises rates to an honest wage.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Robert John Spitzer said:


> I kinda went back and forth on this and thought to myself, I could pickup PAX that don't celebrate Christmas and may be uncomfortable being surrounded by these decorations. I make sure my PAX have all the necessities they need to make their ride enjoyable without running the risk of offending them....


I see the PC police have gotten to you.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I see the PC police have gotten to you.


So it's ok if Muslims decorate their cars to celebrate Muslim holidays?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> So it's ok if Muslims decorate their cars to celebrate Muslim holidays?


Why not? Nothing wrong with that? I have great Muslim clients so I am happy to learn acceptable traditions. No Shuria, please.


----------

